# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Irap 2008

## iva

Buongiorno,
leggendo il testo della finanziaria e trovandomi in procinto di calcolare gli acconti di imposte mi sorge un dubbio.
Essendo prevista una riduzione dell IRAP per l'anno 2008 è possibile ridurre in proporzione l'acconto? Ricordo due anni fa quando l'acconto veniva adeguato all'aumento... sarà possibile anche in diminuzione????  :Confused:  
Grazie 
Silvia

----------


## Contabile

Se si ritiene di essere in grado di prevedere il proprio reddito per l'anno 2007, con quasi certa approssimazione, si pu&#242; fare. E' una scelta personale. Eventualmente si andr&#224;, in caso di erronei calcoli, a pagara la sanzione e gli interessi sulla quota e la quota stessa dovuta e non versata.

----------


## Salvo

beh basandosi su un bilancio di verifica al 31/10 non dovrebbe essere difficile. L'importante è lascarsi un buon margine "di sicurezza" tra quello che è il risultato ottenuto con il metodo previsionale e quello derivante dal reddito dell'anno prima. Nel caso in cui la differenza sia "minima"  io ti consiglio di far pagare quanti previsto sulla base dei redditi 2006 e ti metti il ferro dietro la porta; Naturalmente questo "minimo" dipende dal cliente e dal giro di affari.

----------


## iva

Io Intendevo Non Col Calcolo Previsionale Ma Semplicemente Applicando Al Reddito 2006 La Nuova Aliquota Irap. Ci Sarebbe Comunque Un Risparmio...

----------


## Salvo

sarebbe comunque un metodo previsionale......e comunque ancora non c'è nulla di definitivo.

----------


## Atsit

Qualcuno sa dirmi quali sono le nuove aliquote IRAP previste dalla finanziaria 2008 ?

----------


## Patty76

> Qualcuno sa dirmi quali sono le nuove aliquote IRAP previste dalla finanziaria 2008 ?

  L'aliquota dell'Irap passerà dall'attuale 4,25 al 3,90%

----------


## franco55

Preg.mi
dal mio punto di vista il ricalcolo irap 2007 "cuneo fiscale" con  i dati 2006 non è un metodo previsionale, bensì un metodo storico. Quindi si può procedere al ricalcolo dell'acconto 2007 senza problemi. Siete d'accordo?
Franco 55

----------


## danilo sciuto

A mio parere è "storico" solo l'acconto determinato in base al debito per il 2006.  
ciao   

> Preg.mi
> dal mio punto di vista il ricalcolo irap 2007 "cuneo fiscale" con  i dati 2006 non è un metodo previsionale, bensì un metodo storico. Quindi si può procedere al ricalcolo dell'acconto 2007 senza problemi. Siete d'accordo?
> Franco 55

----------


## ivanajol

> A mio parere è "storico" solo l'acconto determinato in base al debito per il 2006.  
> ciao

  Parole sacrosante..... :Wink:

----------


## fabio73

Secondo la circolare 61/E 19/11/2007 la rideterminazione dell'acconto va effettuata rettificando quanto dovuto su base storica. E' consentito assumere come imposta del periodo precedente la minore imposta che si sarebbe determinata applicando in tale periodo le disposizioni relative alle nuove deduzioni. Pertanto anche il calcolo dell'acconto tenendo conto delle sole nuove deduzioni sull'imposta dovuta per l'esercizio 2006 è considerato metodo storico.
Saluti e buon lavoro

----------


## Salvo

> Qualcuno sa dirmi quali sono le nuove aliquote IRAP previste dalla finanziaria 2008 ?

  
Attenzione in Sicilia sarà il 5.25% già fissato dalla Regione con apposito decreto. ( ma ho i miei dubbi)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

